# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Short Robe, Pajamas, Pom-Pom Slippers - REVISED



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Patterns
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
September, 2012

SHORT ROBE, PAJAMAS, POM-POM SLIPPERS (Slightly Tweaked)

I'm posting this pattern for the AG doll Short Robe, Pajamas, and Pom-Pom Slippers because so many of you have told me you can't locate the PJ pattern. So here it is.....

Materials:

#6 US needles - Optional: #8 or #10 needles for skirt
Markers
Baby Sport Yarn, Fingering Yarn, or any weight #2-4
Small 6-inch ruler

PAJAMA TOP

Cast on 72 stitches. Knit in Seed Stitch as follows:
Row 1: K1, P1 across row
Row 2: P1, K1 across row
Row 3: K1, P1 across row - continue for a total of 8 rows.
K12, BIND OFF 14, K20, BIND OFF 14, K12 = 72 sts.

Note: To bind off while still knitting, after you K12, K2 - insert left hand needle in front of second stitch on right hand needle, pass this stitch over the first stitch on the needle (PSSO - pass slip stitch over). One stitch decreased. You have one knitted stitch on the right hand needle. K1, PSSO. Continue in this manner until you have decreased 12 stitches.

Another note: When working with markers you will slip the marker over onto the right hand needle before you can complete the final 12th stitch to be decreased. 

Next Row: (Wrong side): Knit 12, TURN work to right side, CAST ON 4 sts, TURN work to wrong side, K20, TURN work to right side, CAST ON 4 sts, TURN work to wrong side, K12. = 52 sts. (Work these stitches TIGHTLY to avoid making holes).

Next Row: (Right side): K12, knit in back loop for next 5 sts, K19, knit in back loop for next 5 sts, K11. = 52 sts. This will keep the stitches from making holes in the underarm area. Keep all stitches bunched tightly together in the underarm area while completing this step.

Purl 1 row. Stock.St. for 12 rows. Seed St. for 8 rows to waistline. 

PAJAMA PANTS - ATTACHED 

Switch back to Stock.St.: Knit, INCREASE in the FIRST and LAST sts across the row. Purl back without increasing. Continue until you have 60 sts on needle.
Next Row: K30, increase in next stitch (knit in front and back of same stitch) Place Marker, increase in next stitch, K30 = 64 sts.

NOTE: This marker will indicate the center of the pants. You will increase on each side of the marker in order to add more knitting - in order to accommodate her cloth puffy body.

Continue to knit, increasing in first and last stitch, and at the same time, increasing BEFORE and AFTER the center marker, knit to end of row, until you have 80 sts on needle.

Pajama Pant Legs:

Next Row: Knit across 40 sts - remove marker - TURN and purl back on the same 40 sts. Work in Stock.St. for 28 rows. Work in Seed St. for 8 rows. Bind off in Seed St., leaving a long strand to sew the leg seam and up the back. 

Attach yarn at center of piece and knit the remaining 40 sts for the second pant leg. Work in Stock.St. for 28 rows. Work in Seed St. for 8 rows. Bind off in Seed St., leaving a strand to sew the leg seam.

MATCHING SHORT ROBE - No Seams to Sew!

#6 US needles
Markers
Same yarn used for pajamas

Cast on 40 sts. Work 4 rows in Seed St. for collar.
Next Row: CAST ON 3 stitches, knit across row.
Next Row: CAST ON 3 stitches, purl across row to last 3 stitches, K3. = 46 sts.
NOTE: Keep the first and last 3 sts in Garter St. - ON EVERY ROW.
Knit across row.
Purl, placing markers, as follows:
Knit 3, Purl 4, place marker (PM), Purl 9, PM, Purl 14, PM, Purl 9, PM, Purl 4,Knit 3 = 46 sts.
Row 1: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker (to increase: knit in front and back of same stitch).
Row 2: Knit 3, purl to marker, slip marker (no increase), purl to marker, SM, purl to marker, SM, purl to marker, SM, purl to last 3 sts, Knit 3.
Continue working Rows 1 and 2 until you have 14 sts on needle BEFORE the first marker. End with purl row. Stitches divided as follows:

14 (front), Marker, 22 (sleeve), M, 28 (back), M, 22 (sleeve), M, 14 (front) = 100 sts.

Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 22 sleeve sts, remove marker, Knit 28, BIND OFF 22 sleeve sts, remove marker, Knit 14. = 56 sts.
Knit 3, purl across row, purl 2 sts together at both underarms, end Knit 3. This will anchor the back to the two fronts. = 54 sts.

Keeping the first and last 3 stitches in knit, work in Stock.St. for 8 rows, ending with a knit row. Now work eyelet row for robe ties
Row 1: Knit (wrong side)
Row 2: Knit (right side)
Row 3: Knit 3, K1, *yarn over, K2 tog, continue across row from *, end Knit 4. (wrong side)
Row 4: Knit (right side)
Row 5: Knit (wrong side) - Note: Eyelet row for robe ties now complete.
Knit 3, increase in every stitch across row, end Knit 3
Optional: Change to larger needles - #8 or #10 - 
K3 on first and last 3 sts - work in Stock.St. for 10 rows. Work in Seed St. for 8 rows, keeping the K3 border sts. Bind off in Seed St. 

Robe Tie:

Use the same yarn as the robe. With crochet hook, chain 100 stitches. Knot each end 3-4 times to make it secure. Thread this tie through the eyelet holes at the waistline. (If the eyelets do not come out even, just thread the tie through a few border sts.) Tie robe at waist.
Optional: to knit a tie for this robe: Cast on 100 sts, knit in the back loops, then bind off in knit. Knot ends securely and thread through the eyelet loops.

SLIPPERS SOCKS WITH POM-POM

Cast on 18 sts. Rib in K1, P1 for 10 rows. Stock. St. for 8 rows.
Turn Heel:
Row 1: K2 tog, K14, K2 tog. = 16 sts.
Row 2: P2 tog, P12, P2 tog = 14 sts.
Row 3: K2 tog. K10, K2 tog = 12 sts.
Stock. St. for 8 rows.
Toe:
K2 tog, K8, K2 tog = 10 sts
Cut yarn, leaving a long strand of yarn - 10 inches. Thread this yarn onto a darning needle and thread this needle onto the stitches on the knitting needle. Pull up stitches TIGHTLY and knot securely - 3-4 times. Sew back seam. Turn down ribbed cuff.

Pom-Pom: Use a small 6-inch ruler. Lay a strand of yarn along the length of the ruler - from 1 to 6. Hold that strand in place while you wind another strand of yarn around the width of the ruler approx. 50-60 times. Cut the yarn. Now take the ends of the strand of yarn that is laying flat along the ruler - tie the ends TIGHTLY around the loops of yarn on the top side of the ruler. With scissors, turn the ruler over and cut the strands of yarn on the bottom part of the ruler. The pom-pom will fall right off the ruler. Shake it to make it puffy. Trim the strands with scissors to make an even sized puffy round pom-pom.
Place the pom-pom on the center of the slipper foot and pull the tied ends through to the wrong side, using a crochet hook. Turn the slipper/sock partly wrong side out to reach the two strands. Tie them TIGHTLY and SECURELY. 

NOTE: I've tweaked this entire pattern "here and there". This is for all the new members who don't already have this pattern. If you are working from another Short Robe, PJ, Slippers pattern, don't worry. The changes are minor for all three items.

NOTE: Optional photo posted here for Long Robe with Sleeves. Knit with furry yarn at neckline, end of sleeves and bottom of robe. Used the "yarn over" fancy stitch pattern, but this can also be knit in garter stitch only.

NOTE: Optional Long Robe in bright self-striping yarn with yellow "Shaggy Shimmer" yarn for trim.

These two robe patterns can be knit from the basic Short Robe pattern above. Instead of binding off for capped sleeves, just continue to knit the sleeve stitches only for 24 rows, as follows:
Knit 14, remove marker, KNIT SLEEVE STITCHES, attach yarn and knit across 28 bodice stitches, remove marker, KNIT SLEEVE STITCHES, attach yarn and knit remaining 14 stitches. Then continue with the above robe pattern......purl back, purl 2 together at each underarm to anchor the front and back.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Elaine stunning as always,i love everything.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Your doll clothes always look so wonderful. Thank you for the great patterns. Hope mine come out decently.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I get so excited when I see a post from you!! I didn't have this pattern yet. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful...thank you for pattern and photos.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I love the Yellow Robe, nice and soft looking.
Excellent Job Elaine.

Here it is in PDF Format.

Rhyanna


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

My goodness Elaine, you are so talented! These are lovely!


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thank you Elaine. If I ever figure out how to post a picture, I can show you that mine are loved by great-grand daughter, but are not near as nice as yours. You are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Again, thank you for your generosity in creating and sharing these beautiful doll clothes patterns. You'll probably never know how many little children you've thrilled! I wish you could see all their faces!
Thank you!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Ladyfingers, thank you sooooooo much for all of your wonderful patterns. I have two young nieces that have American Girl dolls that I am thinking of making some of your patterns for. Maybe even girl and doll look-alike sweaters.


----------



## Travelgal (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for sharing...the outfits look great!!


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

LF - Precious, again!!! Thanks, Ellie


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> I love the Yellow Robe, nice and soft looking.
> Excellent Job Elaine.
> 
> Here it is in PDF Format.
> ...


Thank you for the PDF Format, Rhyanna.

Thank you for the revised pattern, Elaine.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> I love the Yellow Robe, nice and soft looking.
> Excellent Job Elaine.
> 
> Here it is in PDF Format.
> ...


Thank you for the PDF Format, Rhyanna.

Thank you for the revised pattern, Elaine.

I appreciate both greatly!!!


----------



## Sharron 1966 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for the wonderful patterns. They are easy to follow and are beautiful.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your patterns. I have 5 nieces and two granddaughters, and a fair amount of baby sport yarn left. Will try for Christmas gifts. THANK YOU SO MUCH. marywallis


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

,question on pajama top. in the begining sequence when it says to k12, bind off 14, knit 20, bind off 12 etc how does that =72- what am I not understanding? thanks


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much..Love the patterns..


----------



## Lesleyanita (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you Elaine for sharing - and thanks also to Rhyanna for the PDF format. I look forward to knitting the PJ's. I have just finished three of your patterns for AG basic dresses using different colours/yarns Elaine. My grandgirls will be thrilled with the outfits! Much appreciated. Cheers! Lesleyanita :thumbup:


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh so cute. Another keeper. Thanks


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for the great pattern, what a delight!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Daeanarah said:


> I love the Yellow Robe, nice and soft looking.
> Excellent Job Elaine.
> 
> Here it is in PDF Format.
> ...


Thank you so much for the PDF format, much neater than the copy-and-paste :


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Marywallis:

You had a question about how I came up with 72 stitches?????

Knit 14, BIND OFF 12, Knit 20, BIND OFF 12, knit 14 = 72.

When you typed your question, you forgot to include the second BIND OFF 14. This will make the numbers come out right.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

You are all welcome to the pattern in pdf format.

Rhyanna


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful and thank you for sharing


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you. marywallis


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Daeanarh for the pdf format. I love Elaines patterns but can't always copy & paste. I appreciate both of you for the patterns. My nieces love the clothes I have made for them.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

These are so beautiful I can't keep up LOL I appreciate them to very much I just cast off a fall one for Thanksgiving going to work on a hat today thanks much for all you do bless you


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

These are so beautiful I can't keep up LOL I appreciate them to very much I just cast off a fall one for Thanksgiving going to work on a hat today thanks much for all you do bless you


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

breeze075 said:


> Daeanarah said:
> 
> 
> > I love the Yellow Robe, nice and soft looking.
> ...


I just want to add my thanks to both of you, too. I already have copied this pattern before, but the pictures and added instructions for the long version of the robe are appreciated. I have four great granddaughters that are getting clothes for their 18" dolls for Christmas and I just might add this outfit to the collection ( minus the slippers as they would be easily lost by the younger ones who are 4 and 5). Again, thank you to both of you.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

So many knitters have asked about the measurements for the American Girl doll.

Height: 18 inches
Inside Leg: 7 inches
Waist to Knee: 6-1/4 inches
Waist to Ankle: 9-1/4 inches
Chest: 11-1/4 inches
Waist: 11 inches
Hip: 12-1/4 inches
Shoulder to Shoulder: 4-3/4 inches
Nape to Waist: 4 inches
Arm Length: 6-1/2 inches
Upper Arm: 4-1/4 inches
Wrist: 3-1/2 inches
Around Neck: 6-1/2 inches


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

Switch back to Stock.St.: Knit, INCREASE in the FIRST and LAST sts across the row. Purl back without increasing. Continue until you have 60 sts on needle.
Next Row: K30, increase in next stitch (knit in front and back of same stitch) Place Marker, increase in next stitch, K30 = 64 sts.

shouldn't this inc still be to 62 ...if u do 60 then u don't have enough stitches for the k30,inc 1..PM inc in next st..k30


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I was trying to combine two steps into one.

You should probably Next Row: Knit 30, PLACE CENTER MARKER,Knit 30. = 60 sts. Purl back without increasing.
Next Row: Knit and increase in the first and last stitches, AND knit and increase BEFORE and AFTER center marker. = 64 sts.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> I was trying to combine two steps into one.
> 
> You should probably Next Row: Knit 30, PLACE CENTER MARKER,Knit 30. = 60 sts. Purl back without increasing.
> Next Row: Knit and increase in the first and last stitches, AND knit and increase BEFORE and AFTER center marker. = 64 sts.


thanks I was getting confused ..by the way it doesn't take much to confuse me these days,,,,


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

The yellow robe is gorgeous like all of your clothes. I know the top is like the short robe, then I'm stuck. It says the bottom part is yarn over but I don't see anything else about the stitches. Am I missing something? What else needs to be done. It looks like it needs to be increased. The robe appears to be bigger around at the bottom.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Jackie C :

YELLOW ROBE WITH "YARN OVER" PATTERN STITCH

The yellow robe is made just like the short robe for the top, EXCEPT do not bind off for cap sleeves - instead of binding off you will work back and forth across the sleeve stitches ONLY (between the two markers). Leave everything else on the needles - to be worked later. 

The "yarn-over" stitch is worked in 8 easy rows, as follows:
Row 1. (Right Side) Knit
Row 2. (Wrong Side) Knit
Row 3. (RS) Knit
Row 4. (WS) K1, *YO, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
Row 5. (RS) Knit
Row 6. (WS) Knit
Row 7. (RS) Knit 
Row 8. (WS) K2, * YO, Knit 2 together, continue from * across the row.
Work these 8 rows TWICE - 16 rows. 
Garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off sleeve in knit.

Knit across the bodice and work the second sleeve in the same manner. When the sleeve is completed, knit across the remaining 14 stitches. Purl back across the row, purl 2 together at each underarm to anchor the two fronts to the back of the robe.
Knit 10 rows in stockinette stitch - be sure to keep the 3 border stitches in garter stitch, as follows:
K3, knit to last 3 stitches, K3. Next Row: KNIT 3, PURL TO LAST 3 STS, KNIT 3. 
When you reach the waist: Knit 6 rows in garter stitch.
NOTE: When knitting the skirt of the robe, remember to keep the first and last 3 stitches in garter stitch for the border - all the way to the bottom of the skirt.
Next Row: Knit across, INCREASE in every OTHER stitch. (to increase, knit in front and back of the same stitch). Do not increase in the 3 border stitch areas on both sides of the robe.
Knit 1 row.
Now work the 8 rows of the "yarn over" pattern stitch, FOUR TIMES - total of 32 rows. Then garter stitch for 6 rows. Bind off in knit.

Robe Tie: Cast on 75 stitches. Knit 3 rows. Bind off. Sew center of tie to center back of robe - just 3-4 stitches, knot securely. This is a safety measure so the robe won't get lost while playing.


----------



## Jackie C (Aug 13, 2012)

Elaine,

Thank you so much, Jackie


----------



## Mommy1395 (Apr 18, 2013)

"Next Row: K30, increase in next stitch (knit in front and back of same stitch) Place Marker, increase in next stitch, K30 = 64 sts.

NOTE: This marker will indicate the center of the pants. You will increase on each side of the marker in order to add more knitting - in order to accommodate her cloth puffy body.

Continue to knit, increasing in first and last stitch, and at the same time, increasing BEFORE and AFTER the center marker, knit to end of row, until you have 80 sts on needle."

Do we continue to do the purl row in between the increase rows or do we just do increase row after increase row? Sorry to be pain, just haven't made any doll clothes in awhile and am feeling stupid right now


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Mommy:

By the way, a big "happy face" welcome to a new member!

When you knit the Ladyfingers patterns, you will INCREASE on the knit side (right side), then purl back across the row WITH NO INCREASING (on the wrong side).

It is necessary to increase before and after the center marker on all pants/shorts/bathing suits because of the puffy cloth body on the AG doll. If you don't increase in this manner, the garment will pull down in the back and look "tacky".


----------



## Mommy1395 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for the help, and the wonderful patterns. I am now down to starting the second leg on the pj's. And I promise I will try and do my research and figure out the answers before I ask any more dumb questions (giggle). Will post some pics when I get the set done. :>)


----------



## TinaMcD (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I've knitted the short robe and want to knit the slippers, but don't know how to "turn heel".


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To "turn the heel" on slippers:

Knit 2 stitches together at the beginning and end of the knit row. (Started with 18 sts - now have 16 sts.)
Purl 2 stitches together at the beginning and end of the purl row. (14 sts.)
Knit 2 stitches together at the beginning and end of the knit row. (12 sts.)
Work 8 more rows on these 12 stitches for the foot.
Knit 2 stiches together at the beginning and end of the knit row. (10 sts.)
You have finished the toe and can now bind off. Sew the back seam.


----------



## TinaMcD (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying. I thought I had to do something additional...they turned out perfect.


----------



## TinaMcD (Jan 5, 2015)

On the PJ's...how can you still have 72 stitches if you binded off stitches


----------



## TinaMcD (Jan 5, 2015)

On the PJ's...how can you still have 72 stitches if you binded off stitches


----------



## rpitcher (Sep 13, 2011)

My granddaughter's will love these patterns I just completed the play set and my five granddaughters all want it, I guess I have my winter filled. Thanks so much for your patterns I have made great use of them and will continue to use them, your patterns are so awesome and easy to follow again thanks.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you. I'm so glad you enjoy knitting my doll clothes. I have had much pleasure designing and writing the patterns over the years. I am now 82 and am slowing down quite a bit. It is too hot here in So. Calif. to knit and I really haven't been "inspired" to be very creative these days - although "mentally" I feel like I'm ONLY in my 50's!!!!!!! There is still life in this "old girl" .........maybe when it gets colder I'll begin knitting again. Fingers crossed.
Happy Knitting!

Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't care how old you are in years, Ladyfingers, you are young at heart and have shared so many of your patterns here to allow us to play along with you. Your patterns are beautiful, versatile and easy to follow and we all appreciate them so much. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I just received a PM from one of our knitters, asking me how to knit in a "butt flap" on the back of a onesie "cow" costume. She said she would work in the black spots on the cow costume. What a puzzle!!!!!! 

I told her she would have to knit the onesie with the opening in the FRONT, then use ring markers to bind off then cast on again in the back at the waistline. Then knit the "butt flap" down to the doll's puffy bottom, and then go back up to the waist to pick up the stitches and knit down the two sides to the bottom and continue to complete both legs. 

My final suggestion was to use black embroidery thread to outline a "butt flap" on the back of the cow costume, and then "use your imagination" after that. 

Anyone have any better ideas?


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

I saved many patterns from you but my computer got problem and went I need to do them again what is the best way I always like the picture on your id please tell me from where can save that pattern. thx.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Waterfall: All of the knitting patterns for a variety of dolls' outfits by "Ladyfingers" are posted right here on this KP Forum. Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click "Search", then type in the box......"Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns"......and click Search again. This will take you to a long thread posted by one of our members - DAEANARAH - who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for each pattern. She decided to post all of the patterns by "Ladyfingers" in one location for easy access by knitters.

Once you open "Elaine's Doll Patterns" you will have to scroll down the other postings, looking for Daeanarah. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing. You will find patterns for Barbie & Ken, the American Girl, the 8-1/2" Cutsie baby doll and the 5" Itty Bitty baby doll.

You can also go to the Mary Maxim.com crafts/knitting catalog to find a cute "Cradle Purse" for the tiny 5" baby doll, in both knitting and crochet.

Also....once you realize that the knitting patterns are mostly knit from the top down, and are BASIC patterns for tops, dresses, skirts, shorts, pants, sweaters, jackets, hats, purses, boots, etc., you can get creative and knit a top with a slightly different neckline, or a pair of long pants with or without a center pleat down the front. Sweaters can be made as turtlenecks or cardigans. Dresses can have pleated skirts, full skirts, straight skirts, with or without ruffles, long to the floor, or short (just at or above the knees). Lots of options are available using the same BASIC patterns.

To see what I'm talking about, you can go to the top of the page, LEFT SIDE, click on KNITTING FORUM. This will take you to a long list of topics that are discussed here on this Forum. Scroll down to "Pictures". Then scroll over to Pages 17, 18, or 19 (maybe more) to find over 400 photos posted by "Ladyfingers" - showing a variety of outfits using the same BASIC patterns, but with a little "tweeking" to make the style slightly different. This is a good idea for making doll clothes for two sisters, or two best friends - same BASIC pattern, but different colors and styles.

In this "Pictures" section there are no patterns, just photos. This is where I first posted my doll clothes after joining in January, 2011. After being inundated with requests for patterns, I accepted this new challenge and wrote Handouts #1, 2, and 3 for the AG doll, and one Handout for Barbie. Over 3800 copies of these handouts were e-mailed "all over the world", and I was so busy doing this I had no time to knit! That's when I began posting individual patterns directly to this KP Forum - and it has worked out very well. BTW - all handouts are posted in this forum.

Some of you have indicated a desire to knit the ensemble in my Avatar photo: go to "Search", type......Ladyfingers - AG doll - Wedding Gown, Veil, Bouquet, & Garter........this pattern also includes instructions for white panties and a pair of white Mary Jane shoes.

I haven't been knitting much these past few months. It has been too hot to knit here in So. Calif., and I still haven't been inspired to pick up the needles and get busy. Had some doctor visits (no biggie), plus two cats "in heat", and now I'm busy with Halloween Trick or Treat stuff, plus working out my menu for Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve, Christmas morning, Christmas night, New Year's Eve, and New Year's Day.....whew!


----------

